# Traveling to Irvine/Orange County



## TwoTonesTony (Aug 5, 2008)

I travel to this area for work often (from Boston, Ma). Does anyone know where I can rent a road bike?

do places even do this? I'm new to cycling, and I just don't want to take a week off every time I travel for work (once or twice a month).

Thanks!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

If I may be so bold (and hopefully not breach forum protocols), we rent Cannondale CAAD9's @ Sand Canyon Cyclery in Irvine.


----------



## TwoTonesTony (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks! why would you be breaking protocols? haha


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cool*

Oh, I should check out this bike shop. Probably the closest bike shop from my house and never been to it. Shame on me  



jm3 said:


> If I may be so bold (and hopefully not breach forum protocols), we rent Cannondale CAAD9's @ Sand Canyon Cyclery in Irvine.


----------



## TwoTonesTony (Aug 5, 2008)

So I just got back from my ride around Laguna Beach. And I have to say that Sand Canyon Cyclery kicks some serious ass. By far the nicest people I've met at a bike shop, and when I got back I was offered a nice frosty beverage! The atmosphere is very inviting, but I didn't really notice a huge selection of bikes (I could be wrong, since I wasn't there to look at bikes).

So I say if you need to rent a bike while you're in Irvine, Ca -- do it there cause it kicks ass!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the props Tony! The whole bike rental thing is new for us, but it's taken off quickly. There was such a high demand, we couldn't ignore it anymore, and we're glad we started the service.

You're correct, we are short on bikes right now. Two reasons: 1. We' completely sold out of bikes for '08 and are waiting on a lot of the '09's to be more readily available, and 2. our focus on bike fit dictates that virtually every bike that leaves our shop is customized for our customers in some way. It makes more sense, therefore, to keep a small quantity on hand, and order as needed. That also helps to keep overhead down in a high priced area like Irvine. We're finalizing some changes to the shop right now that will help in this area, but I'm not ready to announce them yet. Thanks again, sorry I couldn't meet you.


----------



## Brandy (Aug 14, 2006)

Jim...it's nice to know that you rent bikes now. Not many shops here in OC do, as far as I know. The CAAD9 is a nice bike...I got one from crit racing this year and was surprised, after riding carbon bikes, that it was as comfy as it is. 

I have to say, I've done your group ride a couple of times, but in the rush over there after work, I've never had a chance to stop into the shop. I'll have to come in sometime!


----------

